# Stargate



## DANIELE (Feb 25, 2021)

I recently watched Stargate after many many years, I remember I used to watch it a lot when I was younger in the 90s.

I mean...what a movie, something I don't see anymore. Maybe the nostalgia effect had its part in it but I think I can say that it is a really good sci-fi movie and I wish it would last longer.

That said I'm posting this to share with you how much I love the soundtrack, truly beautiful and poetic. I hope you like it too.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 25, 2021)

David Arnold's finest work for sure....and perhaps full score coming soon !


best

e


----------



## Consona (Feb 25, 2021)

I watched it again a few years ago and it's not about nostalgia. It's just a really solid action blockbuster.

Same with Independence Day. All those over-rated Thors and Black Panthers can only wish they had screenplays and music this good.

Stargate or ID feel like a thorough blockbuster filmmaking, not an assembly line meh-fests with a big budget. When watching ID I was rather shocked how elaborate, imaginative and eventful the script was, compared to all the Disney huge budget stuff we are getting these days.

Hearing Arnold's fluent symphonic music is such a treat.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 25, 2021)

ed buller said:


> David Arnold's finest work for sure....and perhaps full score coming soon !
> 
> 
> best
> ...


Really?? Been wanting it for years. Where did you read this?


----------



## ed buller (Feb 25, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> Really?? Been wanting it for years. Where did you read this


little bird

best

e


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 25, 2021)

Consona said:


> I watched it again a few years ago and it's not about nostalgia. It's just a really solid action blockbuster.
> 
> Same with Independence Day. All those over-rated Thors and Black Panthers can only wish they had screenplays and music this good.
> 
> ...


Yeah I love ID too, I watched it so many times. There was something about that movies that I like so much and I agree about modern movies, I watch them and even if I enjoy them they don't leave me almost anything after a little while.

In that movies there was everything that you could ask from that genre. Great actors, great screenplay, great FX (both CGI and Sound), some typical 90s machismo and so on...

About the soundtrack at the beginning of the overture do you hear the subtle sound fx that reminds of stones that rub against each other but also seems something like a lion growl? It gives me chills, I don't know why. So perfect. It brings just the right image in my brain, together with the music is menacing but also mysterious. Good God, so much cure in it...


----------



## Bear Market (Feb 25, 2021)

Have you checked out Daniel Beijbom's mockup of the main theme? 



I think it is pretty good. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 25, 2021)

Bear Market said:


> Have you checked out Daniel Beijbom's mockup of the main theme?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty good. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.



Wow very good, I'm now listening at the soundtrack again and again so a video about it is more than welcome!!


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 26, 2021)

ed buller said:


> little bird
> 
> best
> 
> e


That birdie better be right.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 26, 2021)

I remember when Arnold came onto the scene in the 90s. Stargate was beautifully scored but we must also give Nick Dodd some props here too for his orchestrations. Also great was Last of the Dogmen which was recorded with the LSO. 

I believe Arnold had something to do with Bjork’s Play Dead which was used at the end of his first major feature The Young Americans but I can’t confirm that.


----------



## chrissiddall (Feb 26, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I remember when Arnold came onto the scene in the 90s. Stargate was beautifully scored but we must also give Nick Dodd some props here too for his orchestrations. Also great was Last of the Dogmen which was recorded with the LSO.
> 
> I believe Arnold had something to do with Bjork’s Play Dead which was used at the end of his first major feature The Young Americans but I can’t confirm that.


You're correct about Play Dead. That iconic string track was the last thing recorded on the last day. They literally had one take to get it before the end of the session. I believe David also paid all the players out of his fee on that one (so made very little).


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 26, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> You're correct about Play Dead. That iconic string track was the last thing recorded on the last day. They literally had one take to get it before the end of the session. I believe David also paid all the players out of his fee on that one (so made very little).


Damn that's cool dude. 

Great song, great orchestral arrangment.


----------



## Paul Owen (Mar 1, 2021)

Bear Market said:


> Have you checked out Daniel Beijbom's mockup of the main theme?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty good. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.



Your Curb reference is not wasted on me!


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 14, 2021)

DANIELE said:


> About the soundtrack at the beginning of the overture do you hear the subtle sound fx that reminds of stones that rub against each other but also seems something like a lion growl? It gives me chills, I don't know why. So perfect. It brings just the right image in my brain, together with the music is menacing but also mysterious. Good God, so much cure in it...


YES! It's an wonderful effect! I always notice this and would love to find out about it. I have a memory of reading that it was achieved by pulling a rope through the skin of a drum, or something. But I can't find anything about it now!
Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 14, 2021)

Stargate was such a fun movie. The spin-off TV shows were great too.


----------

